# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  التحليل الاقتصادي للقانون

## أم خطاب

*التحليل الاقتصادي للقانون*

صالح السلطان
    القانون يعني مجموعة القواعد الاجتماعية الملزمة المنظمة لعلاقات الأفراد داخل الجماعة، والتي تستتبع مخالفتها توقيع الجزاء (الوسيط في دراسة الأنظمة لعدد من أعضاء هيئة التدريس في قسم القانون، جامعة الملك عبد العزيز). أما معنى ومغزى علم الاقتصاد economics فيتلخص في دراسة كيفية استخدام الموارد المتاحة لانتاج السلع والخدمات، وقد يعبر عن هذه الكيفية بتعبير آخر: دراسة الاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المتاحة. 
ماذا نفهم من مقارنة المعنيين السابقين؟ 
هناك قانون وهناك استخدام أمثل لموارد ذات قدر محدد، وليس بالضرورة أن يتفق القانون مع الاستخدام الأمثل، وهنا دور علم الاقتصاد، وبعبارة أدق التحليل الاقتصادي. 
قبل عقد الثمانينات من القرن الميلادي السابق، كان التحليل الاقتصادي (في الدول الصناعية الرئيسية على الأقل)، يتركز على قضايا التكتلات والاحتكارات، وعلى التنظيمات الحكومية للاقتصاد، ولكن التحليل الاقتصادي والتفاعل بين الاقتصاديين والقانونيين توسع بعد ذلك. 
بصفة عامة، يدخل التحليل الاقتصادي للقانون ثلاثة جوانب مختلفة. 
الجانب الأول استخدام علم الاقتصاد لدراسة الآثار المتوقع حدوثها في المستقبل نتيجة تطبيق قوانين (أنظمة) بعينها. والجانب الثاني يختص باستعمال علم الاقتصاد لمعرفة أي القوانين أكثر كفاءة من وجهة اقتصادية، والتي تعني بعبارة تقريبية ومفهومة من غير الاقتصاديين الحصول أو محاولة الحصول على أقصى منفعة مادية أو أقل خسارة مادية ممكنة صافية (أي بعد خصم التكاليف) من الموارد المتاحة (المستعملة كرأس المال واليد العاملة). وأما الجانب الأخير فهو استعمال علم الاقتصاد لتوقع كيف ستكون الأحكام القانونية في المستقبل. 
لوحظ في الجانب الأول أن التحليل الاقتصادي يبين نتائج أو آثارا للقوانين ماكان في حسبان واضعي القوانين حدوثها، ومن أمثلة ذلك بيان الآثار غير المرغوب بها التي يجهل واضعو القوانين إمكان حدوثها عند منح بعض الإعانات أو الإعفاءات، أو عند عمل رقابة سعرية على بعض السلع أو الخدمات، أو عند فرض قيود على بعض الأنشطة الاقتصادية. ولذلك فانه عند تقييم الأنظمة أو سنها فانه ينبغي عدم النظر فقط إلى جانب تحقيقها للعدل، ولكن أيضا إلى مدى آثارها على الأهداف الأخرى غير العدل كتحقيق النمو الاقتصادي، وتقليل البطالة، وكونها تؤثر على سلوكيات الناس الاقتصادية بطريقة مقبولة. 
بالنسبة للجانب الثاني وهو الكفاءة الاقتصادية، السابق شرح معناها، فهو مبني على فكرة أن الأنظمة تهدف إلى تحقيق الكفاءة الاقتصادية. المشكلة في هذا الجانب هو أن واضعي القوانين قد لا يقصدون بالضرورة إعطاء الكفاءة الاقتصادية أولوية. مشكلة أخرى هو أن هناك خلافات بين أفراد المجتمع في تقدير أهمية المنفعة المحققة. لكن بالرغم من هذه المشكلات فان الكفاءة الاقتصادية على الأقل تساعد على حسن الاختيار عند وضع القوانين. 
مناقشة الكفاءة الاقتصادية لقوانين يظن أنها مستندة ومبنية على اعتبار العدالة. من الأمثلة البسيطة قوانين معاقبة النشل. في البداية يبدو عند بعض الناس أنه لا شأن للكفاءة، فبقدر ما يستفيد الناشل، يخسر المنشول. أي أن عملية النشل تخل بالعدالة وليس الكفاءة. 
هذا الاستنتاج السريع عليه اعتراض. فرصة الكسب بواسطة النشل توجه الموارد تجاه هذا النوع من النشاط (النهب والسلب)، وفي هذا خسارة اضافية. توازنيا، صافي ما اكتسبه الناشل (صافي المخاطرة، حيث أن الناشل يأخذ بعين الحسبان احتمال السجن، كما عليه أن يتحمل تكلفة الاستعدادات لفعل النشل ..الخ) يقل عن المبلغ المنشول (أي أن ما تحصل عليه الناشل أقل مما خسره المنشول)، بمعنى أن النشل مرفوض من جهة أنه أيضا أقل كفاءة اقتصادية، حتى لو لم ندخل اعتبار العدل في النقاش. 
الجانب الأخير وهو توقع ما سيكون عليه القانون. التحليل الاقتصادي سواء للقانون أو غيره، يمكن النظر إليه على أنه محاولة لتعلم ما ينبغي أن يكون، أو محاولة لشرح ما هو كائن، وما يتوقع أن يكون. 
في الوقت الحاضر هناك اهتمام متزايد من عدة جامعات (في الغرب) لتدريس مقرر تطبيقي يعنى بالتحليل الاقتصادي للقانون، غالبا تحت مسمى "قانون وعلم اقتصاد law and economics". ويدرس هذا المقرر في العادة في أقسام ومدارس القانون، بعد دراسة مقرر عن مبادئ الاقتصاد، وأحيانا يحوي مقرر القانون والاقتصاد في بدايته قسما كاملا عن مبادئ الاقتصاد. مقرر القانون والاقتصاد يناسب القانونيين الذين ليس بينهم وبين الرياضيات عداوة سابقة. ذلك لأن علم الاقتصاد، وخاصة في مرحلة الدراسات العليا، يعتمد على الإحصاء والرياضيات بقوة. لكن فهم مبادئ الاقتصاد لا تتطلب توفر مهارات رياضية متقدمة، ولا حتى متوسطة، بل يكفي توفر المعرفة بمبادئ الرياضيات التي درسها الطالب في بداية المرحلة الثانوية، كما لا بد من توفر القدرة على فهم الرسوم البيانية جيدا. ونرجو أن تتمكن بعض جامعاتنا من طرح مقرر مشابه، وبالله التوفيق. 

@ بكالوريوس شريعة، دكتوراه في الاقتصاد الكلي والمالية العامة

منقول للفائدة العامة 



أم خطاب

----------

